# Which iPad case do you own? Anyone use the SwitchEasy Canvas?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Haven't taken the plunge on the iPad yet, but hope to at some point. (Easier to do reviews on a product and talk about it when you own one!  )

Until then, I'm dreaming about it and looking at cases. 

What case do you own (if any). Do you like it? 

I've been doing some research and read a lot about the *SwitchEasy Canvas* for the iPad 2. 

Looking for something that protects in the advent of drops. (I've dropped my iPhone like 25 times). Also, something that acts like a stand, similar to the first Apple case for the iPad 1. 

This case still supports the auto-sleep feature like Apple's covers. 

Anyone own one?

Anyone else have another case they like for the iPad 2?


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

I picked up the Belkin Slim Folio Stand for iPad 2 (very similar to the original Apple iPad case) and find it works great


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not too prone on dropping things (knock on wood), but I just use a Smart Cover and SGP White Leather backing. No bulk added, but also, barely any protection. However, when I travel, I can just put it in my iCon pouch which does offer some protection. 

Do you want heavy duty protection like a military grade case that you can run over with your car and nothing happens? 

I like the SwitchEasy CoverBuddy for iPad 2 with a Smart Cover tbh.


----------



## vicks.99 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the SwitchEasy Canvas. It's very well made and adds the protection I need. The only thing I noticed was the clasp that keeps the cover shut was pretty tight when I first started using it. But after a day or so, it was worked in a bit and since then it been fine. I highly recommend this case.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Folios look like they might protect an iPad from minor bumps and scratches, but I'm not so sure about drops from a height. I think you might need an Otterbox Defender if you want that level of protection, but then you lose the auto sleep function. And it ain't cheap, either.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since a lot of this was covered in this thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...4315-what-you-using-protect-back-ipad2-2.html

I will just repeat my post from there.

I used Invisible Shield, pricey, but a lifetime guarantee and it leaves the iPad looking natural: 

Apple iPad 2 (Wi-Fi Only) Screen Protector | invisibleSHIELD by ZAGG

I then carry the white iPad in a small padded white case:

NicePKG - STUFF - Quilted / White


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

vicks.99 said:


> I love the SwitchEasy Canvas. It's very well made and adds the protection I need. The only thing I noticed was the clasp that keeps the cover shut was pretty tight when I first started using it. But after a day or so, it was worked in a bit and since then it been fine. I highly recommend this case.


Thanks vicks.99. Good to know. Is it a tight fit? Do you think you could fit a *Zagg Invisible shield* on it as well? Really love the scratch protection of the Invisible Shields.


----------



## molasses (Dec 12, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Haven't taken the plunge on the iPad yet, but hope to at some point. (Easier to do reviews on a product and talk about it when you own one!  )
> 
> Until then, I'm dreaming about it and looking at cases.
> 
> ...


I own the Switcheasy, it's a no-brainer and comes fully stocked with screen protector (don't use mine so don't know the quality of it), and what I find useful is plugs for all the ports (headphone/charging port).

It sits securely in the Switcheasy, but I wouldn't feel good about a drop - the impact etc from a drop would probably still damage the corner as I'd imagine would be the cases with the majority if not all folios.



vicks.99 said:


> I love the SwitchEasy Canvas. It's very well made and adds the protection I need. The only thing I noticed was the clasp that keeps the cover shut was pretty tight when I first started using it. But after a day or so, it was worked in a bit and since then it been fine. I highly recommend this case.


Agreed, but I'd prefer it too snug/tight than too loose 



SINC said:


> Since a lot of this was covered in this thread:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...4315-what-you-using-protect-back-ipad2-2.html
> 
> ...


The switch easy eliminates tossing the Ipad 2 into a padded case (full body protection is each person's discretion) since it provides excellent protection as is. Your method just seems like more work to me.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Thanks vicks.99. Good to know. Is it a tight fit? Do you think you could fit a *Zagg Invisible shield* on it as well? Really love the scratch protection of the Invisible Shields.


This would be redundant. If the back is covered, why add an Invisible Shield?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

ZAGG shield front and back, and a grey smart cover.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

molasses said:


> The switch easy eliminates tossing the Ipad 2 into a padded case (full body protection is each person's discretion) since it provides excellent protection as is. Your method just seems like more work to me.


I see. So I should just leave it in the case and never use it to avoid scratches on the bottom from rubbing on whatever surface I choose to place the stock aluminum back when I remove it from the case?

Brilliant. I could have saved the price of the Zag and the extra work to take it out of the padded case.

Oh, wait . . .


----------



## vicks.99 (Oct 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Thanks vicks.99. Good to know. Is it a tight fit? Do you think you could fit a *Zagg Invisible shield* on it as well? Really love the scratch protection of the Invisible Shields.


It is a pretty snug fit but I think it could fit the Zagg Invisible Shield. Please don't hold me to that though since I have never tried it . 
The other good thing about the SwitchEasy Canvas that I forgot to mention earlier is that it also comes with:

A screen guard which is basically like an Invisible Shield for the front
A Squeegee to install the screen guard
A cleaning cloth
2 Headphone and 2 30pin Connector Protectors (which I use all the time so dust and dirt doesn't stuck in there)


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Are there local retailers that sell the Switch Easy Canvas?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Say Sinc, I've had a few touch screen devices with the clear covers ... after awhile I found I had to press the thing harder and harder to register. Do you see that happening with the iPad?


----------



## molasses (Dec 12, 2009)

SINC said:


> I see. So I should just leave it in the case and never use it to avoid scratches on the bottom from rubbing on whatever surface I choose to place the stock aluminum back when I remove it from the case?
> 
> Brilliant. I could have saved the price of the Zag and the extra work to take it out of the padded case.
> 
> Oh, wait . . .


I don't really see why you'd want to take it out of the SwitchEasy, since the entire point is to protect the Ipad 2 (I've never removed mine since it when into the SwitchEasy), but to each their own; if you know you want to have it in/out of the SwitchEasy then by all means get full body protection. 

If you've had a SwitchEasy in hand you'd understand why a padded case is redundant unless you plan on really flinging your bag around something vicious.


----------



## molasses (Dec 12, 2009)

iLabmAn said:


> Are there local retailers that sell the Switch Easy Canvas?


Not afaik - if you order on Mon morning you'll have it in your hands within 48hrs; which was my personal experience along with many others.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

molasses said:


> Not afaik - if you order on Mon morning you'll have it in your hands within 48hrs; which was my personal experience along with many others.


Would you mind taking some photos of it? Of all the cases I've seen, the Canvas the best looking - at least in the stock imagery.


----------



## molasses (Dec 12, 2009)

John Clay said:


> Would you mind taking some photos of it? Of all the cases I've seen, the Canvas the best looking - at least in the stock imagery.


NP, this isn't my site etc but it's this blog (fellow RFD'er) that sold me on the Canvas. My velcro is good!


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

I am late here but I have had the incipio iPad Kickstand Nylon Case on mine from day one. It bounces around my scooter top case or in my backpack and not a mark on it sense I got it. It was pre ordered so that will give you the time I have owned. I have no other protecrion on the unit and use it several times a day.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A SwithEasy Canvas magically was sent to my door the other day.  Have someone with iPad 2 doing a review on the case and will have a review with photos posted soon.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*Anything for 'working' iPad?*

I met somebody a few weeks ago who had a business/conference folder with an iPad holder. Unfortunately didn't ask her for the reference and haven't been able to find anything on the web. Would make a nice all-in-one briefcase. Any suggestions?


----------



## andrewstone81 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey, nice thread guys. I want to use your information on my Ipod nano covers blog as a reference because there are so many things which we can share and hopefully it will bring profits to your pocket too.

Ipod nano covers


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ehMax said:


> A SwithEasy Canvas magically was sent to my door the other day.  Have someone with iPad 2 doing a review on the case and will have a review with photos posted soon.


Did we ever get a product review for this?

I'm leaning towards this for my new iPad. Trying to decide if I should order the brown (looking to get out of the all black mode for cases).

What is it like to clean?


----------

